# anyone know this kennel?



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

http://vomstarken.com



>>>The mother and father are from Australia, from Vom Starken Kennels - vomstarken.com. The mother is from Lilo Von Der Krathenschmiede who is the father, and Nordenstamm Kastra who is the mother





this is a person who moved into my town from france , ( where there is no FR) so i am wondering if anyone knows of thier dogs


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

U can take it down to a river and beat it on a rock :-\"


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Gerald Dunn said:


> U can take it down to a river and beat it on a rock :-\"


???


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Tammy,

I don't know about the kennel or the sire but the dam is from
Jens and Alison Kollenberg who have bred Dobermanns, GSD's and Malinois under the Nordenstamm name. They know what they're doing.
Last I heard they were back in Europe while their daughter attended 
college.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jens H the original kennel is as experienced and knowledgeable breeder as they get anywhere. He has jumped several breed's lol.

I would vouch for Jens dogs as high schutshund performers, he has the proof over years.

Problem in auss is randoms go buy a male and female from either jens or von vorrell, mal/gsd/dobe, build a web site and claim to be WL breeders, it may be the first time they owned a dog. this is common and they live of the kennels name. Not sayin.this is the case.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

BTW mals have hit the mainstream here. the number of instant kennels is growing fast. Most of the genes will end up doing akc obed or rotting as pets. Even in my rural area the akc obed crowd are starting to present with mals, nearly all the new owners are having a horrible time working a dog that wants to work.

I watched a group last night at a new club I was going to join. Stopped counting after 40 corrections in 25 minutes and not one food or toy reward, thats one dogs/handler. I felt ill and never even took my dogs out of the car. 

If I could lose my morals I would start breeding mals to meet demand and make a bunch of money.


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Nordenstamm female by NS Hassan and NS Hannah have found her a great dog,
very athletic, high drive and good nerve.

Here's a link to some video of her playing around in the backyard: 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqais1_nadja-22-4-2012_animals

Peter, the people I have seen having trouble with Malinois would have trouble handling any dog because they put little to no effort into training or understanding what is required with any dog, let alone a high drive dog.
I often walk in public parks the amount of white fluffy dogs, Labradors etc. completely out of control always amazes me. 

Re. the 40 corrections in 25min. from what you describe best you didn't take your dog out of the car.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

People I have seen having trouble with mals would be most people in australia that own a dog, there is no history or culture here of training high drive sport dogs. Obviously there are some exceptions, I prolly could name every exception the list is that small.

The situation is most pro trainers are old school AKC obed people who are adjusting to owners with no experience with typical mal presenting at AKC clubs. There is a lot of confusion and application of old methods that dont fit the new dogs.

Mostly all bad at the moment, hopefully the youth will get up to date.

Great time to be a charlatan as few know whats up.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry ,,looks like the ad was a fake , very weird, thanks for the response though guys, what a waste of time


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Buyer beware, as always.


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

*anyone know this kennel?* 
http://vomstarken.com



>>>The mother and father are from Australia, from Vom Starken Kennels - vomstarken.com. The mother is from Lilo Von Der Krathenschmiede who is the father, and Nordenstamm Kastra who is the mother





this is a person who moved into my town from france , ( where there is no FR) so i am wondering if anyone knows of thier dogs


Tammy, WTF, I am new to this site and come across this thread to my amazement. Could you explain to me what you are trying to imply? Is my kennel fake???? Well no its Not.... I have 2 of Jens dogs and 2 of my own line dogs. I did not send NO DOGS to FRANCE so before you start posting things on forum make sure they are fact not FICTION. .....and if you want to know who the mother of Kastra is go back to the site and read through the pedigree..... www.vomstarken.com P.S. have a great day


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ralph Tough said:


> *anyone know this kennel?*
> http://vomstarken.com
> 
> >>>The mother and father are from Australia, from Vom Starken Kennels - vomstarken.com. The mother is from Lilo Von Der Krathenschmiede who is the father, and Nordenstamm Kastra who is the mother
> ...


I think she meant that someone that moved into her town, (in Canada) that told her they just moved from France, and that they own dogs from your kennels, and was trying to find out more info...

and that she thought the person/ad was not truthful... I dont think she was calling your kennel a fake..lol...

Ever sell any dogs to Canadians? Your not in Canada are you?

People ask about kennels on here all the time... you should relax a little, I did not see anything she wrote, that was implying anything towards you at all, or your kennel.


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> I think she meant that someone that moved into her town, (in Canada) that told her they just moved from France, and that they own dogs from your kennels, and was trying to find out more info...
> 
> and that she thought the person/ad was not truthful... I dont think she was calling your kennel a fake..lol...
> 
> ...


LOL, point taken, these days with the internet we have emails she could have asked me direct... as these type of posts send out the wrong information to people that dont understand :-({|= .

Cheers Ralph 
www.vomstarken.com


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

How does one fake a kennel?


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

Joby is right....it turned out that someone posted a fake Kijiji ad here in Ontario, in our city where we have a total population of 5 Malinois. The people who posted the fake ad claimed to have dogs from your kennel, so Tammy was just curious about it. She didn't mean to imply anything about your kennel at all.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ralph Tough said:


> LOL, point taken, these days with the internet we have emails she could have asked me direct... as these type of posts send out the wrong information to people that dont understand :-({|= .
> 
> Cheers Ralph
> www.vomstarken.com


hey Ralph,

Those 21 videos in the video section of your kennel website, called "related videos", are any actual videos of your dogs? if so which videos? 

just curious as to why you have video of Berry II and Uzi on your site, are your dogs related to them?


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> How does one fake a kennel?


That's what I want to know.....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I've heard of nigerian scams and fake peds but fake kennels? 

Actually i assume most peds are faked or innacurate, i never bothered getting mine and i DO trust the breeder.

Hey man just so you know, leave any blanks here and we will fill them in for you.

Is sch/ipo legal in vic.

I thought it was taken underground/backyard/private property.


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> hey Ralph,
> 
> Those 21 videos in the video section of your kennel website, called "related videos", are any actual videos of your dogs? if so which videos?
> 
> just curious as to why you have video of Berry II and Uzi on your site, are your dogs related to them?


 
Hi Joby, Just realised what "mistake" has been made on my website and have corrected it. The wording "Related Videos" was not meant to say it was related to my dogs it just wrong wording and thank you for picking that up. We all learn something everyday. P.s. if you go to anciestors on my website you will see the Youtube videos of some of the dogs that are related to my dogs. 
Cheers Ralph 
www.vomstarken.com


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I've heard of nigerian scams and fake peds but fake kennels?
> 
> Actually i assume most peds are faked or innacurate, i never bothered getting mine and i DO trust the breeder.
> 
> ...


Peter, your totally right it is illegal in Victoria Australia but if you know of someone with a security/dog training license its ok but don't know how long that will last, only time will tell. As for the rest I will let you guy's fill in the blanks..... know its time to take the dogs for a walk  and time for some :-({|= Cheers Ralph
www.vomstarken.com


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Tabatha Farnel said:


> Joby is right....it turned out that someone posted a fake Kijiji ad here in Ontario, in our city where we have a total population of 5 Malinois. The people who posted the fake ad claimed to have dogs from your kennel, so Tammy was just curious about it. She didn't mean to imply anything about your kennel at all.


Thank you Tabatha, it was not meant to be an attack on Tammy just amazed that things get said on sites when they aren't even true :grin::smile::wink: All is good 
www.vomstarken.com


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

How long you been on sites? 

Lol

Ralph bs aside if yr ever in the sunny state lets train.


We the biggest sch state in the country, like three whole people doing it, two share the same dog tho, AND its still legal......for now.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ralph Tough said:


> Hi Joby, Just realised what "mistake" has been made on my website and have corrected it. The wording "Related Videos" was not meant to say it was related to my dogs it just wrong wording and thank you for picking that up. We all learn something everyday. P.s. if you go to anciestors on my website you will see the Youtube videos of some of the dogs that are related to my dogs.
> Cheers Ralph
> www.vomstarken.com


Ralph I actually looked at this thread when it came up, before you were a member here, and checked out the site..and was trying to figure that one out...


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

wow i havent been on this site for some time , looks like i missed a attack on me ,,lol , anyways , thanks Tab for clearing it up for me ,
yes it was a crazy person, who posted a ad on kijji, said they had dogs from you , so i wanted to know if anyone had known of the kennel , thats it, 
the ad ended up being phony, and kinda like a stalker girl of me apparently , who follows everything i do , and wanted to get my attention, which she did , saying that there was FR in my little town, i was super excited actually ,,, 

anyways, no harm was intended ,, the AD was fake not the kennel ,lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> wow i havent been on this site for some time , looks like i missed a attack on me ,,lol , anyways , thanks Tab for clearing it up for me ,
> yes it was a crazy person, who posted a ad on kijji, said they had dogs from you , so i wanted to know if anyone had known of the kennel , thats it,
> the ad ended up being phony, and kinda like a stalker girl of me apparently , who follows everything i do , and wanted to get my attention, which she did , saying that there was FR in my little town, i was super excited actually ,,,
> 
> anyways, no harm was intended ,, the AD was fake not the kennel ,lol


shame on you for asking if anyone knew about a kennel...
YOU MUST FROM NOW ON, ask them directly!!!!! That is the new rule...


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> wow i havent been on this site for some time , looks like i missed a attack on me ,,lol , anyways , thanks Tab for clearing it up for me ,
> yes it was a crazy person, who posted a ad on kijji, said they had dogs from you , so i wanted to know if anyone had known of the kennel , thats it,
> the ad ended up being phony, and kinda like a stalker girl of me apparently , who follows everything i do , and wanted to get my attention, which she did , saying that there was FR in my little town, i was super excited actually ,,,
> 
> anyways, no harm was intended ,, the AD was fake not the kennel ,lol


Hi Tammy, Thanks for the inbox message, I tried to contact the person in concern through her facebook, but she has even stopped message's or Friendships going through to her as I just wanted to let her have a bit of "her own medicine" lol. :evil: lol but all in a joking way. But if you look at it in a positive way it has brought attention to my website haha and maybe then shall I export to France or Canada or maybe World wide just joking. 

Cheers Ralph
www.vomstarken.com


----------

